# How can i get this effect with melt & pour?



## kazzii-x (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi my lovelies, 
I have seen an absolutely stunning soap on Pinterest. I was wondering how can i acheive this effect? Can it be done with melt and pour soap bases. Thank you so much for your help xx


----------



## lsg (Feb 5, 2014)

You can use lab colors, which migrate or bleed and do layers.  It looks like to me that a lot of colors and shades were used in making the layers for this soap.


----------



## seven (Feb 5, 2014)

That is a very beautiful looking ombre soap. I think that one was done via cp from the looks of it.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Feb 5, 2014)

I recognize the soap in the picture you posted!  It's made by Emily Shieh at the Soap & Restless blog, and is definitely a cold process soap. I don't work with melt & pour personally, but I'd guess that you might be able to achieve a similar look by using a white M&P base and non-migrating colours. 

Emily did an amazing guest blog tutorial on how she makes her gradient soaps:   http://thesoapbar.blogspot.ca/2012/07/gradient-soap-tutorial-emily-shieh.html?m=1
 The one in the picture you posted is a bit more advanced, but uses the same principles and would still only use 2 colours and titanium dioxide.


----------



## TVivian (Feb 5, 2014)

You'll have to use a white melt and pour base and color it 8 different shades of purples and green. (One color in each heatproof cup) pour the colors one at a time letting each harden before pouring the next. You'll get straighter lines than the one in the picture because of the nature of M&P vs CP..


----------



## kazzii-x (Feb 5, 2014)

I thinks ill have to look into making cp soap. As this looks great. 
Thankyou so much for all your ideas xx


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 7, 2014)

What you can do is make a shade that is darkest in the MP but make sure you have more than you need and Then keep adding white mp base as much lighter shade you like allowing the prior layer to harden first. 

I am attaching pictures of what I have done in mp. Hope it helps! I have made only 3 layers but I am sure could do more !


----------



## peepla (Feb 7, 2014)

The same way that a cp soap is done...but more planing. This ombre for cp is one cup of stong color....1/2 of same color, 1/4 of last color....mix well and pour. In melt and pour....this will be done in reverse.........add same amount of color to 3 different color cups....to 1 cup add 3 cubes, 2 to the next, 1 to the last. The trickly thing is you must spray each layer with alcohol between...and you may have to remelt in between.


----------



## Lin (Feb 8, 2014)

I happened to come across these just now. http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...ur-soap/green-machine-melt-and-pour-tutorial/





There is a layered soap tutorial if you scroll down: http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...-beginners-guide-to-soapmaking-melt-and-pour/


----------



## Cutter (Feb 12, 2014)

It also helps if you listen to the Rolling Stones 'Let it Bleed' whilst you make it.


----------

